# PSMF, protein only diet



## Itburnstopee (Sep 19, 2017)

I'm thinking of running a PSMF for 2-3 weeks. I really just wanna see how I'd do but I can't see myself doing that sort of diet as a main way of getting cut. I figure if I drop 4-5 lbs each week that I'm on it then it'll be successful, so long as I don't start eating maintenance right after. Has anyone had any success with a PSMF? I imagine the first week will be hard, although I can't see it being easy at any point either


----------



## Flyingdragon (Sep 19, 2017)

You will be extremely tired without carbs.  Technically your brain needs a certain amount of carbs to function properly....Dont remember how many grams are needed....


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 19, 2017)

That's a lot of dick sucking.


----------



## Itburnstopee (Sep 19, 2017)

Flyingdragon said:


> You will be extremely tired without carbs.  Technically your brain needs a certain amount of carbs to function properly....Dont remember how many grams are needed....


 Well a certain amount is unavoidable so I figured I'd get 30g carbs max, same for fats. I feel the lower fats will get me the worst


----------



## Flyingdragon (Sep 19, 2017)

30g of carbs should be ok for your brain


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 19, 2017)

Burns this is a bad idea. Like really bad. Listen if you are having a hard time losing some fat hit me up and I will walk you thru some things to make this easier. Not easy just easier. If I can do it anyone can.


----------



## jennerrator (Sep 19, 2017)

Seriously hit POB up, he knows his shit....uh.....look at my avi 

and honestly, losing fat isn't that fuuuking hard...just got to be dedicated and want it bad enough


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Sep 19, 2017)

If you look into Dan Duchaine & Lyle McDonald's work, you'll get a better idea of how to execute a PSMF properly. 

I've done my own modified versions plenty of times to get ready for the summer, a holiday, weekend break, etc because I had no intention of dieting for months on end and had the "mindset" to deal with it just fine. The 1st week is actually pretty easy, its after that when you'll realize why it's meant to be a short term thing - I've had bloodwork taken after experimenting with it for longer periods (6 straight weeks IIRC) and the results across the board were not pretty. 
If your willing to accept that its a short term deal, and follow the guidelines of the guys I mentioned above, I don't see any issue with you experimenting to see if it works for you. That is what dieting success comes down to after all - finding what works for you. 

The key to success is to develop some solid habits that you can take over into the fat loss maintenance phase and a sensible PSMF does help with that by encouraging a solid protein & veggie base, which you can slowly add to as you move into a more sustainable diet plan. I then introduce some fruit here & there followed by some more fats on dieting days, carbs on refeed/maintenance days, etc and before you know it - your diet at the end of a cut isn't too dissimilar to what you would normally eat when maintaining. At least that is how you should be thinking about it rather than just a short term quick boost - which will be followed by rapid weight regain at the end of it all IME. 

So yes, your mindset will determine whether you can make it work or not


----------



## jennerrator (Sep 19, 2017)

MrRippedZilla said:


> If you look into Dan Duchaine & Lyle McDonald's work, you'll get a better idea of how to execute a PSMF properly.
> 
> I've done my own modified versions plenty of times to get ready for the summer, a holiday, weekend break, etc because I had no intention of dieting for months on end and had the "mindset" to deal with it just fine. The 1st week is actually pretty easy, its after that when you'll realize why it's meant to be a short term thing - I've had bloodwork taken after experimenting with it for longer periods (6 straight weeks IIRC) and the results across the board were not pretty.
> If your willing to accept that its a short term deal, and follow the guidelines of the guys I mentioned above, I don't see any issue with you experimenting to see if it works for you. That is what dieting success comes down to after all - finding what works for you.
> ...



yep and that's the biggest part....you looking for a quick fix or a permanent one.....


----------



## Beezy (Dec 7, 2017)

pharmascience12 said:


> Mens need many calorie requirements that many men have proves to be incredibly tryin



Am I the only one who has a Fifty Cent song stuck in my head now?

Many men wish death upon pharmascience12


----------

